# Attestation where there is No UAE Embassy



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, i have a friend who got married in Jamaica and are planning on coming here to Dubai. He wants to have his marriage cert and registration attested but there is no UAE Embassy in Jamaica and there is no Jamaican Consulate here the UAE. Does anyone know the procedure? Or where i can find the info?

Thanks


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Also, he has done the usual steps of getting a notarized copy and got it stamped at the department of foreign affairs in Jamaica. He is a Canadian citizen, while she is a Jamaican citizen.


----------

